# This weekend



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

I am trying to decide where to go this weekend. Would like to catch tuna but not too sure about the water quality. It doesnt look good but I will order a Roffs on Thursday. If anyone has been down there lately let me know. My first choice is the rigs and then maybe the squiggles if the rigs are muddy. The weather looks perfect!! Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

the rigs (to the south west) and then the squiggles ( to the south east)are on two different sides of the gulf. More often than not, you can find tuna at the rigs, at the squiggles you are just hoping to find an open water bite.But if you are hoping for tuna, Iwould go SW and just keep rig hoping until you find them or the blue water. Water has been a little dirty from what I hear


----------

